# Google Adwords



## dreezle (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello there,

it has been a while since i was active on thes forums. Now i hav my site up and running. 
I was wandering...does anyone over here use google adwords?
There are a lot of t-shirt sites out there. Is it word paying for an adword that other sites already use?

Greetz 

Dries


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I was thinking of going with google adwords for my banner ads. 

It seems pretty good, since you get to set your budget and the max CPM.

I would love to know what others think, also. And if anybody is actually getting any results with adwords.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have used adwords in the past and they work but be careful because in an industry where there are so many tshops on line you may have to bid high to get seen. And limit your daily clicks around a healthy budget.. remember you pay for clicks.. even for looky Lou's (I hate that expression) that are 10 years old. I got 50 clicks from one kid in a matter of minutes.. And there is nothing you can do about it. I am also thinking about doing it again.. But see now there are 3 people that want to do this.. The one that bids the highest gets to the top. Lou


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That's why I'm thinking of going the CPM route. 

I think the visual of a banner ad works wonders, and I don't have to worry about one person clicking it a bunch of times.

Anybody out there done the CPM thing with adwords?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Targeted ad words and specific phrases seem to work well. For instance, instead of paying a $5 for everytime the word t-shirt is clicked, try buying an ad word like "Country themed T-shirt" or "Glossy Picture Shirt". Every campaign might not get the impressions and volume of clicks that you would hope, but when someone clicks and you pay, it's extremely targeted and successful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Josh nailed it right on. The more focused you make your keywords, the less you'll pay per keyword and the more targeted of potential buyer you'll find visiting your site (Which makes it more likely that you'll convert into a sale).

If your main focus is branding, then CPM ads might be a good choice. They don't show on Google searches, but they show on partner sites and in their adsense network. The good part about this is that you can pick and choose which sites you want to run your ads on. So if you have an urban themed apparel line, you can find a hip hop site running adsense ads and totally target your audience. I think CPM ads might work well there.

Targeted ads in any media are usually a good idea.


----------



## dreezle (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello there people,

Thanks for the tips. The use of phrases as adword seems to be a good hint.
I just started out with my shop. It costed a penny so i don't want te spend to much money on advertising that doesn't work.
The first step I'm going to take is print flyers and nametags to hand them out at small gigs.
This might be the right kind of audience...i guess 

Greetz

Dries


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Spent a lot w/ Adwords and Yahoo Marketing. It defiantly works… if you work it. It’s almost a FT job keeping up with the vast amounts of key words or content matches to make it fly at a cost-effective rate. Still can’t compare to “natural rankings”. Now with Google’s new search based on the users search history… it’s anyone’s guess. 

Add to that… I just got an invitation to join the Google lawsuit. There’s a ton of Google Ad sites that can trick the system into thinking you got a valid hit… when in fact you did not. Everyone gets paid but the advertiser! We’ve all know it’s been going on for a while, but took it as “the price you have to pay” to play the game. The way I see it… Google owes me a few good weeks of solid traffic!

I don’t do Adwords in the tee shirt arena anymore, but it can defiantly drive some traffic if done correctly.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

I have been playing around with searching keywords for a week now. Amazing. Dizzying. 

I see it is possible to pick many, many keywords.
Do you use a few, dozens?
Do you stick with the .5 keywords?
Do you advertise when someone searches a competitor? 

Have banner ads worked better than the right-hand ads?

The google keywords picker doesn't show how many times a keyword was searched. Anybody have a good search engine for that?

As an aside, I keyed in some celebrity names and oh the raunchy searches. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For research on using adwords "right", there is a great forum here:
http://www.webmasterworld.com/google_adwords/ (also check out their "library" : http://www.webmasterworld.com/libraryv4.cgi?viewforum=81 )


----------



## sagacitee (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anybody have a sense of what counts as a good clickthrough rate (clicks divided by page impressions) for AdWords or other forms of advertising? Mine seems low (less than 1/2 of one percent), but I don't really have any barometer for what would be reasonable.


----------



## ll1008 (Jun 8, 2009)

I use google adwords for a long time. Little inquiry, Don't know what is wrong?


----------



## ll1008 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is anybody get results from google adwords?
It is better for retail online or do orders also work?


----------



## rushorderprints1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I use adwords everyday. I have had really good success. I do not have a pre print line, but I sell custom t shirts online. I spend around 1,000.00 per day in ads in google. I stay away from general keywords and use nothing but high targeted keywords. My click through rates are mostly averaging over 2-3%. I think the most important thing you can do before starting google adwords is set up your google analytics. If you are spending money in the cpc world with no analytics that is very bad business. I think the best thing is to put some high targeted keywords up and test for a week, look back your analytics and see what keywords convereted your orders and which ones wasted your money, then get rid of the bad words and put your money on the ones that do work


----------



## ll1008 (Jun 8, 2009)

The questions is I do offline order business. How to know which one is targeted keywords? No inquiry then.


----------



## Allflame (Aug 18, 2009)

adwords is a pay per click ad system for your site. You can make money off of it but you can also lose tons of money using it if you don't know what you are doing.
They cost per click that you pay can be very high, some times as much as $12-20 per click depending on your niche. You need to research long tail keywords like "credit cards with low apr" and use those and not the keyword "credit cards" as that would cost much more per click for you.
Using micro niche finder will help you find out the cost per click for long tail keywords to plug into your adwords campaign.


----------



## ll1008 (Jun 8, 2009)

What is the result you used it?


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

you also check out google base


----------



## mattmyre (Apr 22, 2010)

dreezle said:


> Hello there,
> 
> it has been a while since i was active on thes forums. Now i hav my site up and running.
> I was wandering...does anyone over here use google adwords?
> ...


I want your zombie shirt!!!


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

rushorderprints1 said:


> I use adwords everyday. I have had really good success. I do not have a pre print line, but I sell custom t shirts online. I spend around 1,000.00 per day in ads in google. I stay away from general keywords and use nothing but high targeted keywords. My click through rates are mostly averaging over 2-3%. I think the most important thing you can do before starting google adwords is set up your google analytics. If you are spending money in the cpc world with no analytics that is very bad business. I think the best thing is to put some high targeted keywords up and test for a week, look back your analytics and see what keywords convereted your orders and which ones wasted your money, then get rid of the bad words and put your money on the ones that do work


Did you really say you spend $1000. a day on adwords?


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

does anyone know of the web site company that can optimize your web site and get you on the first page of google in the natural listing


----------

